
Adam Wathan: “Canada has got to be the best place to be self-employed” - AlchemistCamp
https://mobile.twitter.com/adamwathan/status/1276299742276915200
======
foldr
I would think this is true in quite a lot of countries. At least, in the UK
you can start invoicing people without filling in any forms, you get free
healthcare, and taxes are reasonable.

~~~
AlchemistCamp
Surprisingly, it's not. One of my good friends is from France and scrambled to
find a structure that was even feasible when he was at 1.5k MRR. Now he's
making more but it's _still_ almost unworkable.

His solution was to incorporate in another country (while also living abroad
in a 3rd) because he couldn't afford to start his indiehacking gig in France!

I just saw this on Twitter, too:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/jklepatch/status/1276528386051956...](https://mobile.twitter.com/jklepatch/status/1276528386051956736)

